# SA XDS release



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone hear when Springfield will be putting this baby on the streets? :whistling:


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

As of today there are only 3, three prototypes

It should be a while


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

That is the next purchase on my list. I'm guessing at least a year away.


----------

